# Kono Sanjo SKD Tsuchime KU Nashiji



## chiffonodd (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes this knife is actually called the Konosuke Sanjo SKD Tsuchime Kurouchi Nashiji. I started laughing when I saw the name but I stopped immediately when I saw the grind. Holy $#1t!!




















Konosuke Sanjo SKD Tsuchime Kurouchi Nashiji Gyuto 240mm Burnt Chestnut Handle


*This knife does not come with a wooden cover. It can be purchased separately here. Konosuke is one of the most exciting Japanese knife companies to watch out for their appetite to do things differently from the norm. The company is well regarded for its incredible attention to detail and...




www.toshoknifearts.com





Is there a version of this knife out there without all the cosmetic bells and whistles? Don't get me wrong, it's gorgeous, but I don't want to pay for that part. Just the performance.

I know it's rumored to be a yoshi but I don't know of any stock yoshi with a grind like that. 

Bueller?


----------



## panda (Feb 7, 2021)

looks too thin


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 7, 2021)

panda said:


> looks too thin



Yeah but you like em thicc


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 7, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> Yes this knife is actually called the Konosuke Sanjo SKD Tsuchime Kurouchi Nashiji. I started laughing when I saw the name but I stopped immediately when I saw the grind. Holy $#1t!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yoshikane.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 7, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Yoshikane.



Yeah I know that's the (rumored?) maker but their normal SKD lines don't have that grind. If this is a yoshi it's a supercharged version from what I can tell.


----------



## tcmx3 (Feb 7, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Yoshikane.



yeah I was gonna say everything about this knife, grind included, screams Yoshikane

tho at 450 USD maybe a bit of konosuke tax. while I like burnt chestnut a lot not sure it justifies the upcharge. and it's not like Yoshi has bad f&f that would be way better on this but then I dont know I suppose. for the right price I wouldnt say no to that for sure


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 7, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> yeah I was gonna say everything about this knife, grind included, screams Yoshikane
> 
> tho at 450 USD maybe a bit of konosuke tax. while I like burnt chestnut a lot not sure it justifies the upcharge. and it's not like Yoshi has bad f&f that would be way better on this but then I dont know I suppose. for the right price I wouldnt say no to that for sure



Here, compare the kono and a stock yoshikane SKD. Same sanjo taper but significantly more dramatic in the kono.

Kono:






Stock yoshi SKD:






Yoshi amekiri for further comparison. Getting closer:


----------



## McMan (Feb 7, 2021)

Pure conjecture... Maybe one of the ex-Yoshikane makers might be pushing themselves a bit + branching out... Wakui or Masahi?


----------



## IsoJ (Feb 7, 2021)

I had one. Laser in my opinion but cuts good for what it is. If you are a "Tool polisher" then yes a way too fancy finish. Handle is nice. Steel is like butter on the stones IMO.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 7, 2021)

Looks like the yoshi amerkiri is about as close as you can get. Wish KNS did a version in something other than ebony. It's nice but I like a more blade forward balance.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 7, 2021)

Well it's not tall like a Masashi, and it's SKD so no Wakui. That leaves Yoshikane.


----------



## IsoJ (Feb 7, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> Looks like the yoshi amerkiri is about as close as you can get. Wish KNS did a version in something other than ebony. It's nice but I like a more blade forward balance.


My wallet thanks for K&S for those handles


----------



## McMan (Feb 7, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Well it's not tall like a Masashi, and it's SKD so no Wakui. That leaves Yoshikane.


I meant they (Masahi or Wakui) might be trying something new.

The hammered KU reminds me of Masahi hammered KU...


----------



## panda (Feb 7, 2021)

amekiri looks promising.


----------



## JaVa (Feb 7, 2021)

panda said:


> amekiri looks promising.


Yes it does.
If it would've been available, I'd gotten one already.


----------



## Mikeadunne (Feb 7, 2021)

Nihei?


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 7, 2021)

McMan said:


> I meant they (Masahi or Wakui) might be trying something new.
> 
> The hammered KU reminds me of Masahi hammered KU...
> View attachment 113170



Yoshikane kurouchi...


----------



## Slim278 (Feb 7, 2021)

This is SLD version I have.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 7, 2021)

Slim278 said:


> View attachment 113176
> 
> 
> This is SLD version I have.



Looks really nice actually. Do you have a link to where you got it?


----------



## Slim278 (Feb 7, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> Looks really nice actually. Do you have a link to where you got it?











Konosuke Sanjo 'GT' 240mm Gyuto - SLD Nashiji - 'D' Chestnut w/saya


Hand forged and hand ground in Sanjo Niigata for Konosuke, famous for their Sakai made knives these Sanjo made knives are in that exact tradition. Excellent for




bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 7, 2021)

Fwiw, you can order handle-less from K&S with a slight discount.


----------



## ian (Feb 7, 2021)

@ExistentialHero has (had?) one that he let me borrow. I think it was that one, at least. Cuts amazingly, like all Yoshis. I can never hang with the super flat Yoshi profile, but I’d have one otherwise. Great looking knife too.


----------



## zizirex (Feb 7, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> Yes this knife is actually called the Konosuke Sanjo SKD Tsuchime Kurouchi Nashiji. I started laughing when I saw the name but I stopped immediately when I saw the grind. Holy $#1t!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's Yoshikane. you missed it, Tosho has it on sale last month. it was 21% off.

the difference between Kono and Yoshi is that Kono has better f&f and what I understand is that he finishes everything in-house. so Ivan might be finished that knife.


----------



## JaVa (Feb 7, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> Yes this knife is actually called the Konosuke Sanjo SKD Tsuchime Kurouchi Nashiji. I started laughing when I saw the name but I stopped immediately when I saw the grind. Holy $#1t!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cleancuts Kashima Sanjo has a pretty decent grind. Check out the choil shot. It's White2 though and not SKD.





Gyuto


Gyuto Gyuto knives (chef knives) Blade length: 240 mm



www.cleancut.eu


----------



## daveb (Feb 7, 2021)

If you want to lose some of the name hype just call it Yoshi hammered. I can't get past the hammered finish so this is one of few Yoshi I don't own or lust for.

Is it the same knife EE sells as Yoshi? Thought those ran thick.


----------



## daveb (Feb 7, 2021)

NO ChoP! said:


> Fwiw, you can order handle-less from K&S with a slight discount.



And I know someone that can make a handle!


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 7, 2021)

zizirex said:


> it's Yoshikane. you missed it, Tosho has it on sale last month. it was 21% off.
> 
> the difference between Kono and Yoshi is that Kono has better f&f and what I understand is that he finishes everything in-house. so Ivan might be finished that knife.



Yeah but I can't find a stock yoshi with that grind so yoshikane must change more than just the F&F for this knife no?


----------



## zizirex (Feb 7, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> Yeah but I can't find a stock yoshi with that grind so yoshikane must change more than just the F&F for this knife no?


Maybe Konosuke orders it with an extra thin edge off Yoshikane, or maybe Konosuke thins it in-house since I heard Ivan do sharpening for Konosuke.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 8, 2021)

I have the 150mm petty version of this knife.
Considering it comes w saya, has the cool gun metal almost 3D looking KU finish and upgraded half octagonal handle over other similar yoshis I think paying the extra $100 over what carbon charges is pretty fair.
Not sure I’d buy this one though. It’s just so painfully thin 
The petty is much more robust. Excellent purchase. Very nice eye candy in person.


----------



## Mikeadunne (Feb 8, 2021)

labor of love said:


> I have the 150mm petty version of this knife.
> Considering it comes w saya, has the cool gun metal almost 3D looking KU finish and upgraded half octagonal handle over other similar yoshis I think paying the extra $100 over what carbon charges is pretty fair.
> Not sure I’d buy this one though. It’s just so painfully thin
> The petty is much more robust. Excellent purchase. Very nice eye candy in person.


I have the same petty and love it. The handle is one of the most comfortable I've encountered. When I first bought it I thought it was kono-branded Yoshi, then I thought it maybe I was wrong and it was Nihei. Now consensus here is Yoshi? I'd wager that the gyuto cuts great but 166g for 240mm is too light for my tastes currently.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 8, 2021)

The sld konos I believe are made by Nihei, right? Skd is made by Yoshi Dawg.


----------



## SeattleB (Feb 8, 2021)

zizirex said:


> the difference between Kono and Yoshi is that Kono has better f&f and what I understand is that he finishes everything in-house. so Ivan might be finished that knife.



I haven't compared the two. I own the Yoshikane SKD12 Tsuchime 240 from Epic Edge and it's hard to imagine a better fit and finish. The grind is so consistent it looks like it was done by CNC machine and the spine and choil are polished. Are there specific improvements to the Konosuke version?


----------



## SeattleB (Feb 8, 2021)

labor of love said:


> The sld konos I believe are made by Nihei, right? Skd is made by Yoshi Dawg.



Yoshi went to the University of Washington?


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 8, 2021)

SeattleB said:


> Yoshi went to the University of Washington?



WHOSE HOUSE??


----------



## SeattleB (Feb 8, 2021)

WOOF!!


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 9, 2021)

It's interesting watching the preference for thinner or meatier grinds shift over time. Personally, I prefer thin - even assassin death thin, like this kono. I cook at home for one or two. I don't cook professionally. It's a rare day when I'm dealing with truly significant volume, and I am almost never under any sort of time pressure. So I have no need to plow through huge amounts of prep and I'm not all that concerned about food release. I just enjoy the thrill of pure cutting performance and it's hard to beat a laser in that regard. 

Are they the most sophisticated or artistic? No. Do they cut like a muthafxker? Yessir.


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 10, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> I just enjoy the thrill of pure cutting performance and it's hard to beat a laser in that regard.


I have a knife here that you might like, I haven't used it much... the spine is quite thick, but behind the edge where it really counts, and for quite a long way up, it's very _very_ thin. It's sort of a unique shape, only about 5/8ths of an inch from the edge to the spine, with a curved tang, and an interestingly designed fold-over type of handle. It actually came with an odd little brush and a round soapdish, don't know why you would want those for a knife.


----------

